# remote smtp?



## Shooter2k (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tutorials,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

mein Server(debian) der bei mir in der Küche steht, holt via fetchmail die Emails von Strato ab.
Von meinem Client aus greife ich mittels dovecot(imap, pop3) auf die Emails zu.
Nun möchte ich auch vom Client aus, Emails über den Server verschicken. Der Smtp von Strato soll genutzt werden. Mit welchem Programm kann ich das am einfachsten bewerkstelligen? Wonach muss ich genau suchen? Nennt man das Remote Smtp?

Danke
gruß
Henry


----------



## Sinac (8. Oktober 2007)

Dafür musst du auf dem Server einen Mailserver installieren und als Relay einrichten. Aber warum willst du erst über deinen und dann über den von Strato gehen, könnte mir vorstellen dass das nicht ganz einfach ist.


----------



## Culebra (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Henry,

wenn Du die Mail von Deinen Clients nicht direkt über den Strato-SMTP, sondern über Deinen eigenen Mailserver an Strato weiterleiten willst, musst Du auf Deinem Debian einen eigenen SMTP einrichten. Ich mache das mit Postfix. Zum Weiterleiten trägst Du dann in der Konfigurationsdatei main.cf eine Zeile 
	
	
	



```
relayhost=99.99.99.99
```
 ein, wobei 99.99.99.99 hier sinngemäss für die IP vom Strato-SMTP, also entsprechend ersetzen. Allerdings muss dann auf der Strato-Seite noch Deine öffentliche IP freigeschaltet werden (Du hast doch eine feste, oder?), damit der Strato-SMTP Mails von Deinem SMTP weiterleitet (Spamschutz).

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter...


----------



## Sinac (8. Oktober 2007)

Culebra hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings muss dann auf der Strato-Seite noch Deine öffentliche IP freigeschaltet werden (Du hast doch eine feste, oder?), damit der Strato-SMTP Mails von Deinem SMTP weiterleitet (Spamschutz)



Genau da sehe ich das Problem, wer hat denn bitte zu Hause eine feste IP?


----------



## olqs (8. Oktober 2007)

naja man braucht nicht unbedingt eine feste IP Adresse:

z.B. Postfix kann auch smtp-auth
Also der authentifiziert sich mit Benutzername/Passwort vor dem weiterleiten der Mails an Strato.

Hatte das bei mir zuhause mal mit dem freenet-smtp so am laufen

EDIT:
Scheinbar macht Stato nur SMTP after Pop Authentifizierung. Dann sollte eigentlich das versenden direkt gehen, falls dein lokaler Server regelmäsig via Pop Emails von Strato holt.


----------



## bin-doph (8. Oktober 2007)

Shooter2k hat gesagt.:


> Nennt man das Remote Smtp?



Das Schlagwort nach dem du suchst ist wohl "Smarthost". Ich persönlich empfehle exim, musst für den smarthost nur einen transport einrichten und das auth-before-smtp bekommste auch relativ einfach gelöst. Zu dem Schlagwort findest du aber auch reichlich tutorials, egal welchen mta du am Ende verwendest.


----------

